

The US's Public Domain Class Of 2013 - mtgx
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20121214/07565721387/uss-public-domain-class-2013.shtml

======
axe2grind
Are there any signs of hope on this? It seems like rightsholders are much more
organized than their opponents.

